# Creating subtitles...



## Macn00b (Feb 26, 2005)

I want to create subtitles for a movie I am helping with. The only tools I have seen for editing subtitles are for the PC.
I'd like to edit/make SubRip, SSA and Medusa subtitles. If there is another Mac subtitle format I'd be glad to know about it.

Thanks
-- Your n00b mac user


----------



## lurismo (Mar 5, 2005)

You could try this:
http://www.belle-nuit.com/download/index.html

Regards


----------

